# Unterschied Norco Shore --> Atomik



## Freeze666 (16. Juni 2010)

Hallo

Kann mir jemand sagen was der Grundlegende Unterschied des Shore zum Atomik Rahmens ist? 

- Ist beim Atomik nur ein längerer Dämpfer montiert um auf den grösseren Federweg zu kommen als beim Shore?

- Kann man beim Atomik den Federweg einstellen (nur auf 200mm)?

- Kann man mit einem Atomik auch noch ein wenig Uphill fahren wenn man vorne 2-Fach montieren würde?

Danke für die Infos


----------



## chaz (17. Juni 2010)

Von welchem Bj ist denn die Rede?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeze666 (17. Juni 2010)

Es handelt sich bei beiden Bikes um die neuen 2010er Modelle.


----------



## Indian Summer (18. Juni 2010)

Freeze666 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Kann mir jemand sagen was der Grundlegende Unterschied des Shore zum Atomik Rahmens ist?
> 
> ...



Hi Freeze666

Der grundlegende Unterschied zwischen diesen Bikes liegt darin, dass das Atomik ein reinrassiges
Downhill-Bike und das Shore ein Freeride-Bike ist. Lenk-/Sitzwinkel, Federweg und Radstand sind 
auf den jeweiligen Einsatzbereich angepasst.

Klar ist die Einbaulänge des Atomik-Dämpfers länger (240mm vs. 222mm), die Rahmen unterscheiden 
sich jedoch in vielerlei Hinsicht. 

Das Atomik bietet satte 228mm Federweg, während das Shore 175mm aufweist. Die 2010-Modelle lassen nur
eine Dämpferposition zu, den Federweg kannst Du also nicht verstellen.

Als DH-Bike ist das Atomik nicht für den Uphill gedacht. Auch mit 2 Kettenblättern wirst Du
absolut keine Freude daran haben, der einzige Einsatzzweck des Atomik (das übrigens denselben
Rahmen wie das Team DH aufweist) ist der Weg nach unten. Mit dem Shore lassen sich Uphills
schon so einigermassen meistern, längere Touren werden jedoch auch damit ziemlich anstrengend.

Hoffen, diese Antworten helfen Dir weiter.

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## Freeze666 (18. Juni 2010)

Hei Fritz

Ich Danke dir für deine fachliche Angaben.

Ich finde es wirklich schade dass Norco für das Shore keine Rahmen-Kits anbietet, damit man sein Bike mit den Komponenten die man möchte selber zusammenbauen kann


----------



## Indian Summer (21. Juni 2010)

Hi Freeze666

Norco bietet gewisse Rahmen an, doch verzichten wir hier in der Schweiz
seit diesem Jahr, diese auch den Kunden anzubieten. Im Verhältnis
zu den Komplettbikes finden wir die Rahmen einfach zu teuer (auch für uns im Einkauf),
sodass wir sie nicht mehr einzeln anbieten. 

Frag doch schnell bei Karsten nach, wie die Situation in Deutschland aussieht.

Cheers,

Fritz


----------

